# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΣΟΜΠΑ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΩΝ

## dobler

Καλημερα. Ξέρει κάποιος πως λειτουργεί η θερμάστρα υπερίθρων? Πώς εκπέμπετε η ακτινοβολία και πόσο ακίνδυνη είναι? Κάθε απάντηση δεκτή.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από τα λίγα που διάβασα ... λένε ότι είναι σαν να έχεις την ακτινοβολία του ήλιου μέσα στο σπίτι σου (με την διαφορά ότι δεν βλέπεις το φως).
και σε αντίθεση με άλλα θερμαντικά σώματα όπου εκείνα ζεσταίνουν το "αέρα " περισσότερο του χώρου. Οι υπέρυθρες ζεσταίνουν οτιδήποτε σώμα βρουν μπροστά τους είτε είναι έπιπλο καρέκλα τραπέζι κτλ και τους τοίχους. και αυτές οι ακτίνες τρέχουν "συνεχώς" μέσα στον χώρο και αντανακλώνται επίσης συνεχώς μέχρι να απορροφηθούν τελείως . 

Όσο για το ακίνδυνη πάρε "μικρό καλάθι" αν και λένε ότι δήθεν κάνουν καλό αφού λέει χρησιμοποιούνται σε ινστιτούτα για διάφορες θεραπείες!!!

Έτσι μας λένε και για τις "αθώες" πορτοκαλάδες και κοκα κόλες ..... αλλά τα νοσοκομεία είναι γεμάτες με νεφροπαθείς!!

Το έψαξα παλιότερα και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα το παραπάνω και ιδιαίτερο από άποψη οικονομίας (άσε που οι υπέρυθρες αποδίδουν στον χώρο που είναι τοποθετημένα και μόνο) ... στον υπόλοιπο χώρο?

----------


## diwattos

βαλε σομπα με ακτινες x θα σε ζεσταινει σε δευτερολεπτα φηλε μου  :Lol:

----------


## SIERA

> βαλε σομπα με ακτινες x θα σε ζεσταινει σε δευτερολεπτα φηλε μου



αυτο ειναι σιγουρο και τζαμπα φωτογραφιες θα βγαζεις... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

ολα καλα με αυτες της σομπες [με καθε επιφυλαξη φυσικα]απο καταναλωση τη λεν ?????

----------


## dobler

Κατανάλωση δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη (3000w), αλλά με την ασφάλεια έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου και μάληστα αυτές είναι πολλές.Μου κάνει εντήπωση που δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το πως λειτουργεί. Και μια MAGNETRON να βάζαμε να εκπέμπει στον χώρο πάλη θα ζεστενόμασταν,αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους δεν το κάνουμε.Εξάλου αυτή η΄΄υπερυθρη ΄΄ακτινοβολία μπορεί να είναι θεραπευτική σε ελεγχόμενη ποσότητα και όχι ΄΄χύμα΄΄στον χώρο. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο για τον τρόπο λειτουργείας της ας μας φωτίσει.

----------


## -nikos-

υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα στις γενικες συζητησεις με τιτλο Υπερυθρη θερμανση 
βρες το και θα διαφωτιστης.

----------


## picdev

όποιος έχει κάνει φυσική γενικής παιδείας 3ης λυκείου καταλαβαίνει οτι αυτοί που διαφημίζουν τέτοια προϊόντα λένε @@λογίες.Δεν υπάρχει υπέριθρη θέρμανση,
*όλα τα σώματα εκμπέμπουν υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία* ανάλογα με τη θερμότητα τους.
Μία κλασική σόμπα ζεσταίνει τον αέρα, η "υπέρυθρη υψηλής τεχνολογία σόμπα" ζεσταίνει ένα άλλο υλικό και μετά αυτό ζεσταίνει τον αέρα, άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες δηλαδή, 
πάλι οι άσχετοι θα βάλουν  το χέρι στη τσέπη

Εγώ λέω  να τρεχουμε μέσα στο δωμάτιο για να ζεστάνουμε το χώρο με την υπέριθρη ακτινοβολία που θα εκπέμπουμε,  είναι ο πιο οικονομικός  τρόπος θέρμανσης

image2.jpg
ορίστε και η αποδείξη απο θερμική κάμερα που αποτυπώνει το υπέρυθρο 
μετά απο μερικά λεπτά άσκησης εκπέμπουμε υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία :Lol:

----------


## diwattos

> αυτο ειναι σιγουρο και τζαμπα φωτογραφιες θα βγαζεις...
> 
> ολα καλα με αυτες της σομπες [με καθε επιφυλαξη φυσικα]απο καταναλωση τη λεν ?????



και μονο που διαβασα το τιτλο γελασα αυθορμιτα δε ξερω γιατι  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Manthosvf

το καλυτερο ειναι καυστηρας ιοντων http://thermansinews.blogspot.com/20...g-post_03.html

----------


## klik

> το καλυτερο ειναι καυστηρας ιοντων http://thermansinews.blogspot.com/20...g-post_03.html



όταν ένα "επίσημο" εμπορικό site γράφει με τέτοια σύνταξη:
_
"Η διαδικασία της θέρμανσης ιόντων στο λέβητα πραγματοποιείται σε βάρος της αγωγιμότηταςιόντων. Θετικά και αρνητικά ιόντα κινούνται τα αντίστοιχα ηλεκτροδία, ενώ παρέχει θερμική ενέργεια.


Γιατί να επιλέξετε Λέβητες  Θέρμανσης Ιόντων αντί για  λέβητες θέρμανσης μεπετρέλαιο, παραδοσιακή ηλεκτρική θέρμανση, θέρμανση με ξύλο, κλπ;"
_
είναι ένδειξη άρπα κόλλα δουλειάς, ατόμου με έλλειψη κατάρτισης (που δεν ξέρει τι είναι αυτό για το οποίο μιλά και νομίζει ότι η Φυσική είναι πρωτεύουσα της Βενεζουέλας).
Αν ψάξεις θα δείς ότι έχει συντελεστή απόδοσης 170% (1,7 δηλαδή) όταν τα κλιματιστικά έχουν πάνω από 3.
Δεν βρήκα κάποια καλύτερη πληροφόρηση δυστυχώς!

  Προσοχή φίλοι μου, γιατί είναι πονηροί καιροί και οι τυχοδιώκτες έχουν βγει στην γύρα για θύματα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ας αναφερθούμε λιγάκι στην ιστορία .... για να καταλάβουμε πιο είναι το πρόβλημα μας με την θέρμανση.

Σαν την φωτιά δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη θέρμανση και μάλιστα αυτήν την ανακάλυψε ο Humus Νεαντερτνταλ !! 

Τα βήματα απλά 1) Τρίβεις για 3 μέρες με ταχύτητα 2 ξυλαράκια μέχρι να πυρακτωθούν . 2) Βρίσκεις μερικά άχυρα και τα ενώνεις και τα 2 και γίνεται το "θαύμα" !! 3) δεν ανησυχείς για θερμομονώσεις !! γιατί μην ξεχνάτε τότε οι Humus ήταν "πολυγαμικοί" και με 2-3-6 (δεν καθορίστηκε ακόμη επιστημονικά ο αριθμός) ....γυναίκες στο πλευρό τους . το λύνανε το πρόβλημα της μόνωσης! Μπήκατε?  :Lol: 

Έλα ντε όμως .....που με τα χρόνια στερέψανε τα δάση.... και οι 2-3-6 γυναίκες εκλείψανε !! Και έκτοτε ψάχνουμε τρόπους να βελτιώσουμε τις καύσεις με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα ξύλα ... και όσο δυνατόν λιγότερες γυναίκες ....... εεεμμμμμ εννοώ περισσότερη μόνωση. :Tongue2:  

Η αλήθεια πάντως που βλέπω εγώ, είναι ότι αυτήν την τέλεια "πατέντα" της περίπτωσης "Humus Νεάντερνταλ" με τα χρόνια ο άνθρωπος έκανε και πολλά κατά την γνώμη μου " Ξιπασμένα " . Τι εννοώ με το " Ξιπασμένα " ? 

1) Στα νεότερα μας χρόνια ... οι άνθρωποι άρχισαν να " ξιπάζονται " λέγοντας (αναφέρομαι στους πολύ παλαιότερους) πως δεν ήθελαν να βάζουν κάθε τόσο ξύλα στην ξυλόσομπα τους με αποτέλεσμα να "ανακαλύψουν" το τζάκι . που αυτό ναι μεν ζεσταίνει αλλά στην τότε εποχή υπήρχε αφθονία "φθηνού και σε επάρκεια ξύλου" χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τις απώλειες που έχει το τζάκι.

2) Όταν άρχισαν να ακριβαίνουν τα ξύλα (στα πιο πρόσφατα μας χρόνια) γυρίσαμε στις ξυλόσομπες και όχι μόνο !!. παίρναμε ξυλόσομπες που είχαν συνδυασμό και φούρνου μαζί (για το μαγείρεμα και ψήσιμο φαγητού) . Ενώ τώρα μας χωρίζουν οι γυναίκες αν δεν έχουν απαραίτητα ηλεκτρική κουζίνα ενεργειακής κλάσης κιόλας ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ****** και αποροφητήρα επίσης ενεργειακής κλάσης ΑΑΑΑΑ****++++.!! :Rolleyes: 

3) Στα ακόμη πιο πρόσφατα μας χρόνια αρχίσαμε να σκεφτόμαστε για την τοποθέτηση κατάλληλων μπουριών (με ειδικούς κυλίνδρους ) που εμποδίζουν την θέρμανση να αποβληθεί στο περιβάλλον. 

Α) Θυμάμαι έναν παππού όπου ζέσταινε (στο φούλ) περίπου 60 τετραγωνικά χώρο με μια μεντεμένια "χαμηλή" ξυλόσομπα πολύ μικρών διαστάσεων (περίπου) 50 μάκρος  Χ 30 πλάτος Χ 30 ύψος . Βάζοντας κλαδάκια μεγέθους που λέει ο λόγος " καρότου". Αλλά είχε βάλει πολλά μέτρα μπουριά στο ταβάνι του ... που όταν το είδα σαλτάρισα !! . Η λογική του στηριζόταν στο ότι ήθελε να εκμεταλλευθεί την θέρμανση του μπουριού σε όλο το μήκος μέχρι που η τελική έξοδος του μπουριού μέχρι την καμινάδα να είναι εντελώς "κρύα". Και που να σας λέω για τις μονώσεις που είχε ο χώρος !!! ραγισμένα τζάμια ... ξύλινο ταβάνι με τρύπες και ρωγμές παντού !!. Και τα "κενά " στις πόρτες 1 δάκτυλο !! (και που είσαστε εννοώ ... όρθιο το δάκτυλο!!!).

Β) Για να έχει ζεστό το μπάνιο του + ζεστό νερό . είχε μια όρθιου τύπου καζάνι από χαλκό και κάτω έναν μικρό καυστήρα ... το μπουρί περνούσε από μέσα από το όρθιο καζάνι του νερού . κτλ ... και έβαζε τις φλούδες από τα ξύλα !!!

4) Στα σημερινά μας χρόνια τα "ξιπασμένα" 
1) αρχίσαμε να θέλουμε τον λέβητα στο υπόγειο άσχετα αν εσύ θέλεις να μένεις στον 8ο όροφο!! . Με 5 χιλιόμετρα σωληνώσεις και μπόλικα έξοδα για μονώσεις και κυκλοφορητές!! (ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ) ο λέβητας μου που είναι στο υπόγειο συμπίπτει με ένα εργαστήριο που υπάρχει δίπλα στο λέβητα ένα χώρο περίπου 25 τετραγωνικά και είναι ζεστό πάντα (αν και δεν έχει καθόλου ΄σωματα καλοριφέρ ζεσταίνεται από τις ίδιες απώλειες του λέβητα ) και εκεί πάω για δουλειές εργαστηρίου 1 φορά τον μήνα !!!    αλλά δεν μας νοιάζει !!
2) Θέλουμε όλα τα μπουριά σε κάθε διαμέρισμα να ενώνονται σε ένα "κενρικό" ... χωρίς να μας νοιάζουν οι απώλειες. 
3) Θέλουμε (με βάση νομοθεσίας για τις πολυκατοικίες) να απαγορεύονται οι σόμπες (εννοώ όχι λέβητας)  π.χ pellet με το πρόσχημα ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να βγάλεις μπουρί από το ύψος του διαμερίσματος σου!! (ή έστω από το κεντρικό μπουρί).

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ : (και σύμφωνα με την ιστορία και όλα τα παραπάνω που περιέγραψα) .... μια σόμπα Pellet (όχι λέβητας ) . μέσα στο διαμέρισμα ... είναι μια καλή αρχή για σκέψεις οικονομίας . + λίγη φαντασία από τον καθένα μερακλή (ακόμα και για το πως ) θα έχεις φούρνο για μαγείρεμα και ζεστό νερό. με τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις . Αρκεί να βγάλουμε από έξω την "ξιπασιά μας " . και να παραδεχτούμε ότι όλα τα "βάσανα μας " ξεκινούν από εκεί. + την καταραμένη Νομοθεσία που το απαγορεύει..... και λίγη παρανομία δεν βλάπτει. :Biggrin:

----------


## vampiris

Όπως είπε και ένας σοφός υδραυλικός, σχετικά με τους νέους τρόπους  θέρμανσης, "Άσε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν πρώτα οι άλλοι! Να δούμε τις  επιπτώσεις σε αυτούς, να δούμε τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα,  τις αστοχίες υλικών, κ.τ.λ.". Ωραία λόγια, εμένα μου άρεσαν...

Θερμοπομποί,  λέβητες ιόντων, Pellet, κ.τ.λ., κ.τ.λ., όλα υπόσχονται απίστευτες  αποδόσεις και χαμηλό κόστος! Γνωστός που τοποθετεί καυστήρες pellet,  ανέφερε ότι υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές ποιότητες προϊόντος! Πήγε ο άλλος,  πήρε κακής ποιότητας pellet και κολλούσε το σύστημα αυτόματης  τροφοδότησης! Τα γράφει κανένα φυλλάδιο αυτά; Τώρα θα μου πείτε ότι αυτό  είναι το λιγότερο! Υπάρχουν και άλλα πιο τεχνικά θέματα και μπορούμε να  μπούμε και σε μελέτες θερμικών απωλειών εάν θέλετε, αλλά αυτό δείχνει  ότι εάν έχουμε στο μυαλό μας μόνο το κόστος αυτό θα μας πλασάρουν οι  διάφοροι στα φυλλάδιά τους!

Πάντως να το διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω καμιά σχέση  με υδραυλικά-θέρμανση (όπως θέλετε πείτε το...)! Σε κάποιο άλλο forum  κάποιος ανέφερε τους θερμοπομπούς! Έκανα μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο  internet! Όλες οι εταιρίες μόνο θετικά είχαν να πουν! Ο καθένας με τις  δικιά του ισχύ, άλλος 850 watt και άλλος 950;! Γιατί; Παίζει ρόλο η  ποιότητα, το Νορβηγικό από το Ιταλικό; Δεν υπάρχουν standards που να  ορίζουν κατηγορίες ηλεκτρικής ισχύος; Πόσα τετραγωνικά μπορεί να  ζεστάνει ένας θερμοπομπός και με πόση ευκολία; Μόνο σε ένα site βρήκα  σχετικό πίνακα και αυτός ανέφερε *Εκτιμώμενος Χώρος Θέρμανσης τόσα τετραγωνικά*! 

Δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## panos318

Ρε παιδιά σχετικά με τον θερμαντήρα ιόντων μου φαίνεται απάτη 
αν είναι το μικρότερο 3 kw τότε περισσότερο μου κάνει για "ταχιθερμαντιρα"

----------


## micalis

Παντως και το τζακι με υπερυθρες μας ζεστενει.

----------


## -nikos-

χωρις να ειναι πια θεμα των ηλεκτρονικων
και μιας και μιλαμε για θερμανση θα 
επαναλαβω αυτο που ειπε ο Μιχαλης [κυριακιδης]
γιατι ειναι η καλυτερη κατασκευη και μαλιστα εχει εφαρμογη και σαν λευητας
το αποσπασμα= 
'' 
Α) Θυμάμαι έναν παππού όπου ζέσταινε (στο φούλ) περίπου 60 τετραγωνικά χώρο με μια μεντεμένια "χαμηλή" ξυλόσομπα πολύ μικρών διαστάσεων (περίπου) 50 μάκρος Χ 30 πλάτος Χ 30 ύψος . Βάζοντας κλαδάκια μεγέθους που λέει ο λόγος " καρότου". Αλλά είχε βάλει πολλά μέτρα μπουριά στο ταβάνι του ... που όταν το είδα σαλτάρισα !! . Η λογική του στηριζόταν στο ότι ήθελε να εκμεταλλευθεί την θέρμανση του μπουριού σε όλο το μήκος μέχρι που η τελική έξοδος του μπουριού μέχρι την καμινάδα να είναι εντελώς "κρύα". Και που να σας λέω για τις μονώσεις που είχε ο χώρος !!! ραγισμένα τζάμια ... ξύλινο ταβάνι με τρύπες και ρωγμές παντού !!. Και τα "κενά " στις πόρτες 1 δάκτυλο !! (και που είσαστε εννοώ ... όρθιο το δάκτυλο!!!).'''
και ο λευητας 
που μαλιστα ειναι ευκολο να γηνει ιδιοκατασκευη=
λευητας.jpgοπως εχω πει και σε αλλο θεμα μολις χρειαστει αντικατασταση
αυτος που εχω ο ανωτερο θα παρει την θεση του.

----------

